# top quality plumbing



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Man, this got shut down too fast. We didn't get a chance to have any fun with it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It looks pretty fancy. I like the support.


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

My sig line sez it all.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Love the burn marks on the floor :whistling2: I'm sure in the code book for hacks those water lines and drain line should be supported by a brick leading up to a double S trap not yet installed.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

Lemme guess . . . it's a kitchen sink hookup for really tall people who have their cabinets up on bricks, right?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

not too shabby


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Please stop posting pictures of my plumbing work!!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

theres a half roll of solder stuck to the floor


----------



## CAPLMBR (Oct 29, 2010)

Who needs long sweep, they're over rated as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

_"Vent? We don't need no stinkin' vent..."_


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ishmael said:


> _"Vent? We don't need no stinkin' vent..."_


A.A.V, would be acceptable in many codes. But, YIKES, that is some fancy plumbing.


----------



## john_mccormack (Feb 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> A.A.V, would be acceptable in many codes. But, YIKES, that is some fancy plumbing.


 
Not in Massachusetts without Board Approval.


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

Not the way I would do it


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

2010 model

Lol


----------



## Audidriver19 (Jul 27, 2013)

Plumbergeek said:


> Please stop posting pictures of my plumbing work!!


I lol'd.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 8, 2013)

Ishmael said:


> _"Vent? We don't need no stinkin' vent..."_


If the trap is under the floor it could be back-vented and you wouldn't see it. What caught my eye was the pliers, someone they them on the finished hardwood floor why not the plywood right beside it? :\


----------

